# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  trục trặc về trục

## Cơ Bắp

các bác cao cơ ơi cho e hỏi với : sáng nay máy đang chạy thì củ ko di chuyển nữa nhưng dao vẫn xoay và đứng im 1 chỗ :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: , e có bấm f11 để dừng nhưng ko dc, thế là phải sập nguồn nó.
các bác cho e hỏi bị như vậy là sao ah?và cách nào khắc phục nhanh nhất, cám ơn các cụ rất nhiều . :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Thông tin quá thiếu, không phán đoán được gì.
Sau khi tắt nguồn thì tình trạng giờ thế nào rồi ợ.

Đứng + đơ tất cả thao tác thì nguyên nhân chắc treo controller.

----------


## Cơ Bắp

> Thông tin quá thiếu, không phán đoán được gì.
> Sau khi tắt nguồn thì tình trạng giờ thế nào rồi ợ.
> 
> Đứng + đơ tất cả thao tác thì nguyên nhân chắc treo controller.


bây giờ thì máy đang chạy bình thường r ah

----------


## Cơ Bắp

> Thông tin quá thiếu, không phán đoán được gì.
> Sau khi tắt nguồn thì tình trạng giờ thế nào rồi ợ.
> 
> Đứng + đơ tất cả thao tác thì nguyên nhân chắc treo controller.


sáng nay khi máy đang chạy thì củ bị đứng im 1 chỗ (nhưng dao vẫn xoay bt), sau đó e bấm f11 cho dừng nhưng ko dc, thế là phải sập nguồn cho nó.
khi khởi động lại máy tính thì ko mở được , lúc đó e lại phải thổi bụi và gỡ dây rợ ra vệ sinh thì máy mới lên.
lúc cho chạy tiếp tục thì bấn f7 xong f9 thì máy đề ba khoảng 1 phút mới bắt đầu thao tác.hiện e đang xài card V5 ah.
dân mới lại là nữ nên các anh chỉ e với. cám ơn nhiều ah.

----------


## CKD

Vẫn chưa hiểu rỏ.
Nhưng vẫn nghĩ là cái máy tính có vấn đề.

Đầu tiên đề nghị thay bộ phím + chuột thành loại không dây.. xịn xịn như logitech chẵng hạn. Rồi đánh giá hiệu quả sau...

----------

